# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Những tổ chim khổng lồ kỳ lạ giữa sa mạc mênh mông- Du lịch Châu Phi

## hieunt

*Thật kỳ diệu khi loài chim sâu bé nhỏ lại có thể xây các tổ chim  khổng lồ, có khi cao vài mét và nặng cả tấn, trên vùng sa mạc rộng lớn  Kalahari ở châu Phi.

*


Các tổ chim lớn bao quanh một cột viễn thông trên sa mạc Kalahari gần Upington, Nam Phi.



Những tổ chim này do loài chim sâu ở miền nam châu Phi tạo nên, sử dụng chủ yếu là cỏ và các cành cây con.



Tại khu vực sa mạc cằn cỗi, chim sâu dường như tự xem mình là chủ sở hữu của các cột điện, viễn thông.



Loài chim sâu thật thông minh khi biết tận dụng các cây cột làm điểm tựa  để xây tổ tại một khu vực sa mạc hầu như vắng bóng các cây cao.



Mỗi cột có ít nhất 1 tổ chim.



Đây được xem là những tổ chim lớn nhất thế giới.



Những tổ chim này đủ lớn để chứa hàng trăm cặp chim sâu cùng lúc.



Mỗi tổ chim bao gồm nhiều ngăn, với mỗi ngăn dành cho một cặp chim và có thể là cả con cái của chúng.



Các tổ chim trên cột điện đôi khi gây mất điện vào mùa mưa và có thể bốc cháy vào mùa khô.

----------


## thientai206

nhìn như đống rơm nghệ thuật í nhỉ

----------

